# How do you cook your spuds?



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Since February I've lost 40lbs backing away from the table some but this guys video makes it even more difficult. Wow those potatoes look good! I'm trying to eat less, but more flavor filled foods. After watching this video I'm going to be forced to make a variation of it. How do you cook your potatoes and do they look anything like these?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I think that looks good enough for breakfast. Whoops da it is breakfast time!!


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Microwave each potato for 5 minutes then on the rack only in the oven at 350 for 45 minutes to an hour. They come out soft and full of flavor every time.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sliced up, skillet fried w/ onion/garlic and plenty salt/pepper!!!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You don't have to eat less, you just have to eat smart and be more active. 
I've lost 40 since January 1 , and I eat a ton of food. 
Whole meats( chicken, lean pork, fish)
Grill up vegetables on the grill with a Asian wok. 
You can eat as much of this stuff as you want as long as you do exercise (sweating your ass off exercise) on a regular basis


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I sloppily peel some Russet potatoes.
Cut them into French fries.
Put them into an 8 qt dutch oven half full of cold peanut oil
Put them on high heat and when they float, remove them.
Disperse them on a wire rack and salt and pepper them heavily.
Then cook my fish in the same oil, using a thermometer for the fish.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

that looks awful good, but way too much work for a tater.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Made a different version for me and my kid. Only ate one but feel like I gained back 5lbs. My kid ate two and cleaned the plate. It was a lot of work for a tater but it was good!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Smarty said:


> Made a different version for me and my kid. Only ate one but feel like I gained back 5lbs. My kid ate two and cleaned the plate. It was a lot of work for a tater but it was good!




We have a winner! Dang good looking tater!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't see the video but the best 2 ways are olive oil, 5 or 6 fork holes in the top and covered in coarse sea salt on the middle rack 400* for 1 hour.

The second is death potatoes, cut slits every 1/2 in fill slits with sweet onion slivers, add pads of butter across the top sprinkle with hot sauce Worcestershire and dales low sodium wrapped in foil and baked or grilled for 1 1/4 hours..

Both taters get a generous helping of butter, cheese, and sour cream or greek yogurt with the occasional crispy bacon chunks. Sometimes me and the wife do them as a whole meal and usually eat about half or one and have leftovers.


----------

